# pasaje de las frecuencias



## fer1975

Hola quisiera saber si la palabra *pasaje* en italiano se traduce con *passaggio* o *scansione* cuando hablamos de aparatos sanitarios.
Esta es la frase: visualiza el pasaje de las frecuencias mediante una línea en la parte derecha de la pantalla.

Gracias


----------



## ilariadifr

Visualizza il passaggio delle frequenze mediante una linea nella parte destra dello schermo

direi più passaggio, che scansione.


----------



## fer1975

ilariadifr said:


> Visualizza il passaggio delle frequenze mediante una linea nella parte destra dello schermo
> 
> direi più passaggio, che scansione.


 Nel forum Solo Italiano mi hanno detto che *passaggio delle frequenze *non significa niente.


----------



## ilariadifr

Dipende dal contesto. Non capisco nulla di apparati sanitari, ma immagino che le frequenze (tipo onde magnetiche o qualcosa di simile) siano visualizzate su uno schermo.
Bisognerebbe capire il contesto, ma sembra abbastanza lapalissiano!


----------



## gatogab

> visualiza el pasaje de las frecuencias mediante una línea en la parte derecha de la pantalla


.
Si son frecuencias magnéticas no pueden ser vistas mediante una línea, sino mediante la modulación sinusoidale. Por lo que se visualiza una ondulación.


----------



## 0scar

Un aparato sanitario es un inodoro (WC).


----------



## fer1975

gatogab said:


> .
> Si son frecuencias magnéticas no pueden ser vistas mediante una línea, sino mediante la modulación sinusoidale. Por lo que se visualiza una ondulación.


Hola Gato,
Tipo de modulación: Paquetes señal modulados en modo  on – off con duty – cycle variable.
Y luego añade que las frecuencias se visualizan mediante una línea.



0scar said:


> Un aparato sanitario es un inodoro (WC).


Esto es un aparato sanitario (o medical) también www.pulsamed.de/files/u1/pulsatron2_0.jpg


----------



## 0scar

Yo me olvidaría de decir "aparato sanitario" en vez de "aparato médico/medicinal/terapéutico":

http://www.google.com/search?q="aparato sanitario"


----------



## Neuromante

fer1975 said:


> Nel forum Solo Italiano mi hanno detto che *passaggio delle frequenze *non significa niente.



Tampoco tiene mucho sentido "pasaje de las frecuencias" en español ¿No?


Y se dice "aparato sanitario" para referirse a los aparatos de un hospital. Conozco mucho médicos y puedo asegurar que se llaman así. Otra cosa es el "inprinting" de cada cual.


----------



## gatogab

fer1975 said:


> Hola Gato,
> Tipo de modulación: Paquetes señal modulados en modo on – off con duty – cycle variable.
> Y luego añade que las frecuencias se visualizan mediante una línea.


 
Bueno, yo tenía en mente algo así como un osciloscopio con un display en el cual se podía ver algún trazado. Sin embargo, observando la foto que enviaste, te aseguro que no tengo idea a qué puede servir una máquina así.

Lo siento


----------



## 0scar

Sirven para nada, pero tienen efecto placebo.


----------



## honeyheart

Yo creo que se trata de uno de esos aparatos que se usan en los hospitales para medir los signos vitales de un paciente.  Como ese que mide el ritmo cardíaco, en el que las pulsaciones se visualizan como una línea continua que dibuja un pico por cada latido.


----------



## gatogab

honeyheart said:


> Yo creo que se trata de uno de esos aparatos que se usan en los hospitales para medir los signos vitales de un paciente. Como ese que mide el ritmo cardíaco, en el que las pulsaciones se visualizan como una línea continua que dibuja un pico por cada latido.


 ¿Viste la foto que nos mandaron?


----------



## honeyheart

Sí, la vi, y yo tampoco conozco ese aparato en particular.


----------



## gatogab

honeyheart said:


> Sí, la vi, y yo tampoco conozco ese aparato en particular.


 
Entonces viste que no tiene ningún display en el cual se pueda ver esa _'línea'_ que, según tu, debería medir el ritmo cardíaco.
De ser así, ojalá no nos muestre una _'línea'_, porque significaría que al paciente ha dejado de funcionar el corazón.


----------



## honeyheart

Primero, no nos consta que ese aparato sea el de la consulta, quizá sólo fue un ejemplo de "aparato sanitario".
Segundo, yo no dije que ese fuera el aparato para medir el ritmo cardíaco, lo mencioné como ejemplo de una máquina que no se usa para aplicar tratamientos de tipo placebo (como afirmaba Oscar), sino para efectuar mediciones de las variables físicas de un paciente.
Tercero, de última el aparato en sí no es importante, lo único que cuenta acá es la frase del primer post que se desea traducir.
Cuarto, te recuerdo que una "línea" no es solamente una raya recta, sino un trazo continuo con cualquier forma.



Con respecto a la frase de la consulta, propongo una traducción menos literal pero con más sentido (creo), esperando la corrección de los foreros de Italia :_

"Visualizza *l'andamento* delle frequenze mediante una linea nella parte  destra dello schermo."

_O sea que la línea sirve para controlar el desarrollo de un determinado proceso a través de la visualización de sus frecuencias.


----------

